# Dye migration. what is the best white ink to use



## spiritwear4u (Aug 22, 2008)

I am currently using Performance Pro white ink on 100%polyester garments. It seems to work pretty good in preventing dye-migration, but what is the best white ink out there to use when printing 100% polyester garments.


----------



## debbbbsy (Jan 11, 2011)

Most suppliers recommend a low bleed ink.

But from experience is it all in the curing. You need to get the temperature just right, under cure and the ink will wash out, overcure and you will get dye migration.

When printing onto darks, I add a small amount of expanding base to the ink, this takes away the plastic sticky feel of plastisol inks and gives a softer feel. 

We also discovered that when printing polyester T-s, they retain the heat, if they fall into a box at the end of the dryer or you instantly flatpack while still hot, they hold that heat and continue to cure. To solve this we had a dryer specifically built with a long out and cooling fans above the belt.

I'm using Amex low bleed white, but I thin down using soft hand base, a touch of cureable reducer and expanding base. I mix to a consistancy that is easy to work with and print flash print through a 43T and cure at 320 C.


----------



## mushroomtoxic (Sep 5, 2013)

We use Rutland super poly white for all 100% poly apparel. or 80/20 - 60/40 poly cotton blends/ or fleece to prevent any type of dye migration. I would never recommend an LB ink for these blends. LB ink is great for 50/50 blends or with more cotton then poly ratios on apparel. On those very cold winter days, we add only 1-3% viscosity reducer to help maintain a creamy ink mix.


----------

